# Denon AVR-4308ci



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I read where you can bypass the Faroudja chip, and use the video chip I have in my Denon dvd-3800bdci. I have navigated my way around the Denon OSD, and can't find how to accomplish this anywhere. And I can't find it in the manual either. Does anyone that owns the 4308ci know how to do this? Can anyone provide a step by step roadmap to get to this option so I can choose to bypass the Faroudja video chip for just my DVD Player? Any advice would be sincerely appreciated!:dontknow:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nathometheatre said:


> I read where you can bypass the Faroudja chip, and use the video chip I have in my Denon dvd-3800bdci.
> 
> Can anyone provide a step by step roadmap to get to this option so I can choose to bypass the Faroudja video chip for just my DVD Player?


On my Yamaha RXV-2700 I have the option to set it to bypass the video signal, it will not up-convert or down-convert anything ...is called pass-through :yes: ....Hope this helps :T


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but I can't find where it gives me the option to do this. Whether it says "pass through" or "by pass", I can't find it. And the OSM is pretty easy to navigate through, so I'll keep looking. Anyone else have a Denon avr-4308ci that knows how to get to this option??


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Denon is coming very soon with the newer AVR-4810ci.

It's a 9.3-channel receiver with 140 watts times 9 power amps (multi mono-block construction), with 3 subwoofer outputs, Audyssey MultEQ XT DSX (Dynamic Surround Expansion), Audyssey PRO capable, Anchor Bay Technology VRS ABT-2010 video processor, TI PCM-1791a Dacs for all channels (12), and all the latest features for a list price of $3,000 usa.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

nathometheatre said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I can't find where it gives me the option to do this. Whether it says "pass through" or "by pass", I can't find it. And the OSM is pretty easy to navigate through, so I'll keep looking. Anyone else have a Denon avr-4308ci that knows how to get to this option??


I have the 4308.

In the HDMI setup section, if you set video convert to none, it will pass through the HDMI signal. 
You could also set it to 'A to H', which will let you convert analog sources, but leave digital sources unaltered. This can be set on a input to input basis.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Video convert is in the source select section, it converts other input types to HDMI, the setting you need in the HDMI section is called 'i/p scaler'.

Hakka.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah, yes, of course! I'm at work, don't have the menu handy here..


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Maverick,
I went in the OSM and changed the setting to A-H, as I guess the default is set to "none" because that's what it was on before I changed it. How do I know that I'm bypassing the video chip in the receiver, and using the Realta HQ chip in my dvd player? I did what you said, but I can't tell a difference in picture quality. What I'm really trying to accomplish here, is maximizing the picture quality for dvd's and blu ray disk, and I've read that by bypassing the video chip in the receiver and using the 3800bdci's video chip, it's suppose to be like night and day difference. It's weird.... some dvd's look better than some blu ray disk. Why, I don't know. It's got to be something I'm not doing right. On the other hand, most blu ray dvd's look outstanding! I just need to figure out what route I need to take to get the best picture with my Denon DVD-3800bdci. I don't want to run it straight to the tv either, as I need the hdmi cable for the newer lossless codecs like DTS-HD Master Audio & Dolby TrueHD. My receiver reflects the new codecs while in play, and the audio is outstanding! But the video can range from grainy (especially with black levels) to perfect. So I just want to make sure I'm maiting my dvd player and receiver the best way possible. I'm open to any suggestions! Help! Thanks for your reply btw. Kevin


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

atledreier said:


> I have the 4308.
> 
> In the HDMI setup section, if you set video convert to none, it will pass through the HDMI signal.
> You could also set it to 'A to H', which will let you convert analog sources, but leave digital sources unaltered. This can be set on a input to input basis.





Lordoftherings said:


> Denon is coming very soon with the newer AVR-4810ci..


That's great! That will be a beast of a receiver, but I have no intentions of trading up, and this doesn't help my current situation I'm needing help with.:bigsmile:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nathometheatre said:


> That's great! That will be a beast of a receiver, but I have no intentions of trading up, and this doesn't help my current situation I'm needing help with.:bigsmile:


Yep, it's going to be very intimidating and will attract a lot of attention. :jump:
But it won't be free either at a very cool $3,000 list price. :rubeyes:
Anyway, I cannot wait to see that new machine. :daydream:

Bob


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Those 'night and day' differences are VERY subjective at times. I'd try to hook it up direct and see if there was a huge difference. If not, put the receiver back in the loop and relax. If not we can speak again.. 

Regarding movies and format qualities... Some DVDs are very very good, and some BluRay discs are pretty poor. I have BD discs that looks so poor it literally looks like VHS (try '28 days' and you'll see what I mean). Also, the difference will be more apparent with a larger display. A 42" plasma with a 10' vieving distance will not show you the potential of BD and in this case some DVDs will look on par with BD.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

atledreier said:


> I'd try to hook it up direct and see if there was a huge difference. .


I'm not interested in going direct to my tv regardless if there's a significant difference or not (as I stated in my previous post), as I want to use the hdmi connection from my blu ray player to my receiver to support the Hi-Def Audio codecs. I'd rather live with an ok picture with unbelievable sound quality, rather than a better pic without the new codecs. 
So if I can't find a solution using my dvd player with my receiver, I'll just keep it like it is. It's livable, and the average to sometimes poor video quality is only about 20% of the time, as 80% of the time the video looks great. I'm just trying to seek those out that possibly have had the same issues I'm having, and see if I've got everything set to the correct settings on both my Denon dvd-3800bdci & my Denon avr-4308ci. Thanks for the response anyway.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

That wasn't really my point. I meant go direct to test. IF there is a difference, you will need to investigate further. If not you can assume the 4308 isn't doing anything to your signal and can use it as is.


----------

